# Frog I.D. Please



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys im fairly new to pdfs and saw this at the shop and was wondering what species it is? owner has been trying to fatten him up but is having trouble.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like it could be azureiventris, and it does not look like it is in good shape at all. How much is the owner feeding it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im guessing H. azuriventris, P. vittats or P. aurotaenia. BUT DON'T BUY THAT FROG!!!! Looks too far gone to save to me


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Hyloxalus azureiventris...probably a few days away from death. As has been suggested, I would recommend against purchasing this frog. Have they been feeding it fruit flies or trying to give it crickets?

It could have worms...might recommend to the owner of the shop that they try to give it a Panacur treatment. Not sure if it will be worth their while, however.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

How big is the tank? And is there planty of hiding places? It could not be eating because its streased out..


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Arms and legs look pretty bad as well. Poor little guy.


----------

